# another unaccompanied minor



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

drove eight miles into the desert to pick up the little prick. Are you eighteen? He responds with a big-eyed Yes!, shaking his head in affirmation. Do you have ID? He opens his wallet, then says, oh, I don't have it with me! Mind you, we are right in front of his home. Cancel. He was watching me as I drove off, so I did not stop. Instead called Uber support. 30 minutes of hold later, "we have to escalate to our "special team"". Some days it's just not worth even getting in the car.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Next time, call Uber "critical safety line" directly - little or no hold time

Wait the 5, get the fee call it in. I do it every time for unacc minors and child seat fails.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Normally, that is what I would do, but this one, I wanted to make a verbal complaint. The kid pissed me off that much. By the way, he had to be all of 14 years old, at best.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Your first mistake was driving 8 miles for a pickup. How far was he going?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Far enough, and I beg to differ, it was no mistake.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

If you have dashcam with video and audio and you asked how old he is and he said 18 you’re good to go, take the trip


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Had a 15 year old hood rat female call me a ****ing idiot because I wouldn't take her but other Uber drivers do.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Where u messed up was thinking UBER gave a shyt. Don't waste your time calling them for anything... Less contact the better and NO CONTACT IS BEST


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Had a 15 year old hood rat female call me a @@@@ing idiot because I wouldn't take her but other Uber drivers do.


But why you in the hood, homie?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the great hindsight. Uber was kind enough to give me a handful of pennies for my troubles. If ya'll have some perfect way of knowing ahead of time that what appears to be a lucrative ride is a minor, no childseat or a pet, I'm all ears. Otherwise...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

evad77 said:


> If you have dashcam with video and audio and you asked how old he is and he said 18 you're good to go, take the trip


What legal precedent are you basing that on?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If they tell you they are 18, ask the year they were born...had one tell me "2002...(wait for it) ...which makes me 17"

Doh! "Please step away from the car"


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

8 miles????
When I see 1 mile I already think twice........


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Thanks for all the great hindsight. Uber was kind enough to give me a handful of pennies for my troubles. If ya'll have some perfect way of knowing ahead of time that what appears to be a lucrative ride is a minor, no childseat or a pet, I'm all ears. Otherwise...


Why turn down a lucrative ride? Why not just do it?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Why turn down a lucrative ride? Why not just do it?


Legal and liability reasons.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

A driver can be deactivated for transporting an unacc minor.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Had one yesterday. 10 year old boy comes out by himself. I told him no, and drove off. Mom cancels and I get the fee, and then immediately get the same trip request, which I decline.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> drove eight miles into the desert to pick up the little prick. Are you eighteen? He responds with a big-eyed Yes!, shaking his head in affirmation. Do you have ID? He opens his wallet, then says, oh, I don't have it with me! Mind you, we are right in front of his home. Cancel. He was watching me as I drove off, so I did not stop. Instead called Uber support. 30 minutes of hold later, "we have to escalate to our "special team"". Some days it's just not worth even getting in the car.


I don't even leave the driveway sometimes until the timer expires. 
I also text the account holder through the app. 
"Rider is an unaccompanied minor in violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding unaccompanied minors. 
Account is being reported for violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding unaccompanied minors. 
Account is to be investigated and banned from the platform per Ubers Terms of Service regarding unaccompanied minors. "
If they are prickish enough, and stupid enough, to let me cancel I select the Unaccompanied Minor option which should, mind you it doesn't, auto block future ride request (specifically from coming to me) until support does their investigation. 
I get my cancelation fee 100% of the time.

Then, unless I have another ping, I do the report to Uber through the trip help function.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Legal and liability reasons.


I've been on this forum for 4+ years and I've heard every story imaginable. But I've never seen anyone report that they got into trouble driving an unaccompanied minor. Not once. I feel more comfortable driving a 17 y/o home from school than driving a drunk home at 2am.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

amazing people still beleive taking a minor, in your car, is illegal. It's against the TOS. TOS is not law. sheesh.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> amazing people still beleive taking a minor, in your car, is illegal. It's against the TOS. TOS is not law. sheesh.


While I understand it is not technically illegal in my state, the fact that you can be deactivated is enough for me. Not to mention the host of other BS reasons Uber/Lyft can come up with for deactivation. It's a freaking minefield and why step on the mines that you know are there?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> the fact that you can be deactivated


oh, Im not saying to do a ride with them. Just there is no legal or insurance issues involved. Just TOS.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Had one yesterday. 10 year old boy comes out by himself. I told him no, and drove off. Mom cancels and I get the fee, and then immediately get the same trip request, which I decline.


Good move...even if Mom elects to ride, yer getting a dud rating. Far more likely, though, is that the next ImmigrANT will simply do the ride.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> amazing people still beleive taking a minor, in your car, is illegal. It's against the TOS. TOS is not law. sheesh.


I believe it's against the law in California.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> While I understand it is not technically illegal in my state, the fact that you can be deactivated is enough for me.


I've seen hundreds of drivers come to this forum to complain they've been deactivated. Not one was deactivated as a result of taking a minor. Not that I've ever seen.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I've seen hundreds of drivers come to this forum to complain they've been deactivated. Not one was deactivated as a result of taking a minor. Not that I've ever seen.


Because no one on this forum is ever deactivated for good cause, just like jails are full of innocent people.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> amazing people still beleive taking a minor, in your car, is illegal. It's against the TOS. TOS is not law. sheesh.


Hahaha splitting hairs... Here... May not be law... But the way Uber is deactivating veteran ants... I think I'd choose my battles.... Minors will be getting curb dropped... And paying me for wasting my time... Law/tos... It makes no difference to me...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Because no one on this forum is ever deactivated for good cause, just like jails are full of innocent people.


Right now on the front page is a thread from a driver who was deactivated because she refused to give a stumbling drunk a ride.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Right now on the front page is a thread from a driver who was deactivated because she refused to give a stumbling drunk a ride.


I rest my case.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> I rest my case.


And another thread from a driver who was deactivated because he failed to pass his annual background check.

And then there was one recently by the driver who was deactivated because he refused to haul furniture in his Cadillac.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Its our faults when we do not simply follow the process. I mean the reason for canceling is on the list, and Uber may send some feedback to the account owner. Maybe they would disable the account if it the kid's. But what do most do? Turn it into a soft shoe shuffle to get a fee, because this is the United States of I Have To Get Paid. If you just tell Uber in the app, we know that we did the right thing and it isnt Uber flaking, and Uber might flake anyway, but that is no excuse for flaking yourself. Dont be the flake. Press the link that says Unnacompanied minor. It begins with one.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Well... There are couple of News Like this. 12-Year-Old Girl Commits Suicide After Taking Uber Ride, Family Considers Suing


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Well... There are couple of News Like this. 12-Year-Old Girl Commits Suicide After Taking Uber Ride, Family Considers Suing


You're more likely to be murdered.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You're more likely to be murdered.


That has nothing to do with the topic at hand and probably isn't true.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

SHalester said:


> amazing people still beleive taking a minor, in your car, is illegal. It's against the TOS. TOS is not law. sheesh.


In the Chicago area you are damned if you do and damned if you don't.

Illinois law

(625 ILCS 57/20)
(Section scheduled to be repealed on June 1, 2020)
Sec. 20. Non-discrimination.
(a) The TNC shall adopt and notify TNC drivers of a policy of non-discrimination on the basis of destination, race, color, national origin, religious belief or affiliation, sex, disability, age, sexual orientation, or gender identity with respect to passengers and potential passengers.

Notice it says age without mentioning a minimum age.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> Notice it says age without mentioning a minimum age.


which goes to show you it's a TOS issue only and only Uber can fix it. Or at least try.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> A driver can be deactivated for transporting an unacc minor.


A driver can be deactivated for anything. People in here talk about this subject as if they work for a company that will give you the benefit of the doubt believes in justice for drivers and believes in santa clause...wake up


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've seen hundreds of drivers come to this forum to complain they've been deactivated. Not one was deactivated as a result of taking a minor. Not that I've ever seen.


How many have you seen that Uber deactivated them but didn't tell them why?

Half, maybe more?

Lame excuse.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Had one yesterday. 10 year old boy comes out by himself. I told him no, and drove off. Mom cancels and I get the fee, and then immediately get the same trip request, which I decline.


Next time take the ping, repeat and get the second fee. I have done that numerous times. Once I did it three times but that got a little ugly on the third.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Next time take the ping, repeat and get the second fee. I have done that numerous times. Once I did it three times but that got a little ugly on the third.


it was normal to get one on Uber and as soon as I cancelled, got the same one on Lyft. Rinse and Repeat.



Coachman said:


> You're more likely to be murdered.


In either case, it only takes once.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Your first mistake was driving 8 miles for a pickup. How far was he going?


Certain areas are like that. 8 mile pickup in a big city? No way. But a smaller suburb, that's different. If it says long pickup possible, its worth it.

From my hometown to Marengo, is about that distance. Straight shot west on Rt 176, at 55. Even made like $14 on a no show once, thanks to the long pickup fee.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Its our faults when we do not simply follow the process. I mean the reason for canceling is on the list, and Uber may send some feedback to the account owner. Maybe they would disable the account if it the kid's. But what do most do? Turn it into a soft shoe shuffle to get a fee, because this is the United States of I Have To Get Paid. If you just tell Uber in the app, we know that we did the right thing and it isnt Uber flaking, and Uber might flake anyway, but that is no excuse for flaking yourself. Dont be the flake. Press the link that says Unnacompanied minor. It begins with one.


Hell yeah we should all stop doing that... And stand up for what's right... Always cancel for unaccompanied minor....

And hope Uber pays us... (I've had to fight them 2 times..) but the money isn't important.... Let's do the right thing people!!

Wait .... No I'm gonna NO SHOW every damn case regardless of why the ride didn't happen and I'm smart enough after a few years of this crap to know better than to waste my time contacting support for any damn thing. The last time I did to explain a potential scamming ping request.... They deactivated me for 4 days because they couldn't figure out shyt.. nope.. they now get left out the equation. I recommend you all do the same... They are useless and surely do not care about minors....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> How many have you seen that Uber deactivated them but didn't tell them why?
> 
> Half, maybe more?
> 
> Lame excuse.


How do you think that plays out, exactly? A driver picks up the minor at school. Driver takes kid home uneventfully. When the kid arrives home the parent calls Uber to complain their child was just given an unauthorized ride. As a result Uber deactivates the driver but gives no reason?

Is that how you think this might happen?

Honest answer.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Coachman said:


> How do you think that plays out, exactly? A driver picks up the minor at school. Driver takes kid home uneventfully. When the kid arrives home the parent calls Uber to complain their child was just given an unauthorized ride. As a result Uber deactivates the driver but gives no reason?
> 
> Is that how you think this might happen?
> 
> Honest answer.


Hey Uber, my kid stole my account and used it to go get drunk with his friends, I thought your drivers were prohibited from giving 16 year olds rides?

I need to get my kid a ride across town, but don't want to pay the $30. I'll just tell Uber their driver driver picked up my kid after the kid stole my account.

Dad sends Uber to pick up kid for his visitation. Mom gets pissed at Dad for being that irresponsible, gets drivers license and car info, maybe even a picture. Reports it to Uber.

need I go on?

Do I need to dig up every poster that's come on here and tells us they are not told why they've been deactivated? It's almost daily.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> parent calls Uber to complain their child was just given an unauthorized ride


....and how did the 'kid' request a ride? His account and he has a valid credit card; HIs parent accounts, which they gave him the password etc? Uber has to take responsibility too...somewhere in this kind of mess. Yeah, I'm not seeing the parents really going after Uber at all.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Hey Uber, my kid stole my account and used it to go get drunk with his friends, I thought your drivers were prohibited from giving 16 year olds rides?
> 
> I need to get my kid a ride across town, but don't want to pay the $30. I'll just tell Uber their driver driver picked up my kid after the kid stole my account.
> 
> ...


That's all fantasy.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Coachman said:


> That's all fantasy.


and all completely plausible



SHalester said:


> ....and how did the 'kid' request a ride? His account and he has a valid credit card; HIs parent accounts, which they gave him the password etc? Uber has to take responsibility too...somewhere in this kind of mess. Yeah, I'm not seeing the parents really going after Uber at all.


because, as we all know, Uber takes drivers needs serious.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> and all completely plausible


Those scenarios are possible, not plausible. Plausibility suggests the likelihood that it will happen.

It's entirely possible, for instance, that you'll pick up a rider at the airport and he'll stab you in the eye with a ball point pen. But it's not plausible.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

That's a rather narrow definition of "plausible"

Rather than toy with possible scenario's for deactivation, I would rather fall back on Uber's many reasons for deactivation, one of which is failing to comply with the community guidelines, which does specify a minimum rider age of 18, and try to avoid giving them a reason. Any of which are both plausible and possible.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> That's a rather narrow definition of "plausible"
> 
> Rather than toy with possible scenario's for deactivation, I would rather fall back on Uber's many reasons for deactivation, one of which is failing to comply with the community guidelines, which does specify a minimum rider age of 18, and try to avoid giving them a reason. Any of which are both plausible and possible.


I'm not suggesting anybody ought to take minors. My point all along is that the risk of doing so, whether knowingly or not, is relatively low compared to other risks, like pissing riders off.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Demon said:


> What legal precedent are you basing that on?


not sure if this applies, but it would be a good argument..

I was working a Liquor store. Kid comes in, shows me a decent looking ID and so I sell him beer. It was a sting.

ABC enters, "Did you Card him?" Yes, I did.
"Was it his ID?" It looked enough like him to pass, but maybe he looks like his older brother.

no arrest of citation. When I told my boss about it, he told me they do this regularly, sending kids in to catch the clerks.

Bottom line, Due Diligence. Make the attempt, have proof that you tried, and it's on the kid.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have noticed that parents request a Uber ride and then the kid is waiting for Uber. Twice I called the parents and they told me they have been doing this for a long time without any issues. Most of the kids are going home from school or to sport practice.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Most of the kids are going home from school or to sport practice.


The kids aren't going in my car.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

JaxUberLyft said:


> The kids aren't going in my car.


I don't take them , don't care what parents tell me .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Unaccompanied minors are an epidemic in the Philly suburbs. Its one of the main reasons I prefer to drive downtown.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> not sure if this applies, but it would be a good argument..
> 
> I was working a Liquor store. Kid comes in, shows me a decent looking ID and so I sell him beer. It was a sting.
> 
> ...


The difference is, with alcohol there is policing, because it's a serious thing. With Uber there's no policing because it's not a serious thing. Why some drivers take it so seriously is beyond me.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Had a 15 year old hood rat female call me a @@@@ing idiot because I wouldn't take her but other Uber drivers do.


Whenever a rider does something that is clearly against the community guidelines I call up and let the company know and that I've got it on dash cam if they want it. I want to get that strike against their account. I also want to let them know they can't just treat us like that with no consequences.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> The difference is, with alcohol there is policing, because it's a serious thing. With Uber there's no policing because it's not a serious thing. Why some drivers take it so seriously is beyond me.


Me too... Why take it so serious... People get sued everyday for false accusations of violating minors. Why should Uber drivers even care.... As if....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Me too... Why take it so serious... People get sued everyday for false accusations of violating minors. Why should Uber drivers even care.... As if....


Not sure if serious.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I can't take UM seriously as my other gig is ONLY minors with no parents. sheesh. Uber just needs to create another service level and have drivers actually go through a real background check with finderprints; DOJ and FBI search and sex offender list search. Heck, charge more for the service. Problem solved.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've been on this forum for 4+ years and I've heard every story imaginable. But I've never seen anyone report that they got into trouble driving an unaccompanied minor. Not once. I feel more comfortable driving a 17 y/o home from school than driving a drunk home at 2am.


Thus is not a question about which rider you feel more comfortable with. 17 y/o is a minor.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> drove eight miles into the desert to pick up the little prick. Are you eighteen? He responds with a big-eyed Yes!, shaking his head in affirmation. Do you have ID? He opens his wallet, then says, oh, I don't have it with me! Mind you, we are right in front of his home. Cancel. He was watching me as I drove off, so I did not stop. Instead called Uber support. 30 minutes of hold later, "we have to escalate to our "special team"". Some days it's just not worth even getting in the car.


Had a kid question if I'm allowed to ask for is for an Uber ride. Checked Constitution and said yes I can. 
On a another. Middle school. Contacted Uber that she was under 18. They respond with " was it her account or her mom's account". Why does it matter? They end up pinging me again for her. Was furious.

I love how they all reach for their back pocket and say they don't have ID. One girl actually said yes and pulls out I'd. Didn't even look and said your good if your willing to show it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Justice123 said:


> Thus is not a question about which rider you feel more comfortable with. 17 y/o is a minor.


If you'd prefer to take an abusive drunk who might throw up in your car over a 17 y/o quietly on his way home from school... go for it.

I quit driving the drunks over a year ago and it was a great decision. I don't think twice about picking up at a high school. They're actually perfect riders. They're usually alone. They sit quietly. They don't jabber or give back seat directions.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If you'd prefer to take an abusive drunk who might throw up in your car over a 17 y/o quietly on his way home from school... go for it.
> 
> I quit driving the drunks over a year ago and it was a great decision. I don't think twice about picking up at a high school. They're actually perfect riders. They're usually alone. They sit quietly. They don't jabber or give back seat directions.


Nope they just accuse younof inappropriate bs and get you banned and sued by their parents! Yep your way is much safer.... Take em all... I'll gladly cancel and get paid.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Had a 15 year old hood rat female call me a @@@@ing idiot because I wouldn't take her but other Uber drivers do.


- "All the other drivers do it"
- "All my other passengers are 18 or over"



Coachman said:


> If you'd prefer to take an abusive drunk who might throw up in your car over a 17 y/o quietly on his way home from school... go for it.


Oversimplification - those aren't the only two possible outcomes. If they were, I'd say take the children every time.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> If you'd prefer to take an abusive drunk who might throw up in your car over a 17 y/o quietly on his way home from school... go for it.
> 
> I quit driving the drunks over a year ago and it was a great decision. I don't think twice about picking up at a high school. They're actually perfect riders. They're usually alone. They sit quietly. They don't jabber or give back seat directions.


You are still mixing and missing the point.
Taking a drunk may be optional.
Taking a unaccompanied minor is not allowed and may be illegal.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> drove eight miles into the desert to pick up the little prick. Are you eighteen? He responds with a big-eyed Yes!, shaking his head in affirmation. Do you have ID? He opens his wallet, then says, oh, I don't have it with me! Mind you, we are right in front of his home. Cancel. He was watching me as I drove off, so I did not stop. Instead called Uber support. 30 minutes of hold later, "we have to escalate to our "special team"". Some days it's just not worth even getting in the car.


What pisses me off is when you accept a ride without looking at the particulars while driving only to find out it is to a High School at abut the time they get off. Guber can't filter the request when they have a school pick up? Sure they could, if they wanted to. Instead it's up to us to police their practice. If suspect a minor, I usually text reminding them I cannot take on an unescorted minor. They cancel and I don't get gigged on a cancellation after accepting a ride. Otherwise "welcome aboard"


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> What pisses me off is when you accept a ride without looking at the particulars while driving only to find out it is to a High School at abut the time they get off. Guber can't filter the request when they have a school pick up? Sure they could, if they wanted to. Instead it's up to us to police their practice. If suspect a minor, I usually text reminding them I cannot take on an unescorted minor. They cancel and I don't get gigged on a cancellation after accepting a ride. Otherwise "welcome aboard"


Uber knows those multiple requests would be for unaccompanied minors. They can pretend not be involved and collect the money, because if something goes wrong - they already have it in their rules that they do not allow unaccompanied minors. So the driver bears full ( 100% ) responsibility


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Justice123 said:


> and may be illegal


nope. Just against TOS.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Normally, that is what I would do, but this one, I wanted to make a verbal complaint. The kid pissed me off that much. By the way, he had to be all of 14 years old, at best.


The "no minors under 18" is a local policy of Guber and Lyft. California law does not address this issue and the CPUC regarding the TNC rules says that a company is not allow to transport minors if they as register minors as their business model. Since Guber and Lyft do not exclusively cater to minor's, no law is being broken. The only issue is the Guber and Lyft policy. You have to draw the line on just how young you are willing to go.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If male appearing 15+, “you 18? ‘Yep’,” away we go! I’m covered legally, morally and TOS’ally. I haven’t received any training on how to ascertain age. 

I’m not in this biz to turn down rides. Of course, if the ride is equal to or near cancel fee, I have a ready excuse to cancel.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If male appearing 15+, "you 18? 'Yep'," away we go! I'm covered legally, morally and TOS'ally. I haven't received any training on how to ascertain age.
> 
> I'm not in this biz to turn down rides. Of course, if the ride is equal to or near cancel fee, I have a ready excuse to cancel.


Smart. Personally, I never try to outsmart the law. That's how the crime starts to take shape


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

evad77 said:


> If you have dashcam with video and audio and you asked how old he is and he said 18 you're good to go, take the trip


Is it the same if she swears shes 19 then the dad tells you shes 15?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Is it the same if she swears shes 19 then the dad tells you shes 15?


If you didn't ask for ID I don't care what they said.. it's on you for taking them...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

They say here we are supposed to ask for ID. Wouldn’t it be easier for Uber to create a service level for minors? Can’t be too hard I drive daily for HopSkipDrive, only minors.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If male appearing 15+, "you 18? 'Yep'," away we go! I'm covered legally, morally and TOS'ally. I haven't received any training on how to ascertain age.
> 
> I'm not in this biz to turn down rides. Of course, if the ride is equal to or near cancel fee, I have a ready excuse to cancel.


You're actually not covered at all in that situation.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Demon said:


> You're actually not covered at all in that situation.


Am so. I did my due diligence. We are not required to card. Hey everybody don't listen to this guy!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Am so. I did my due diligence. We are not required to card. Hey everybody don't listen to this guy!


You're not required to take the ride at all but you do go ahead keep taking minors without card number it will come back to haunt you like a bad habit and when you end up in court just remember we told you though.....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Am so. I did my due diligence. We are not required to card. Hey everybody don't listen to this guy!


I love when someone proves themselves wrong in the very next post they write.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> amazing people still beleive taking a minor, in your car, is illegal. It's against the TOS. TOS is not law. sheesh.


The only issue I see is with the Insurance. Is the Guber insurance null and void if I pick up a Persian princess from
Bev Hills High? That would make an interesting court case when they send you to a location where there is a 99 percent chance a minor will climb aboard. When in doubt.....throw them out!! Or you go through your verification process on camera.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Is it the same if she swears shes 19 then the dad tells you shes 15?
> [/QUO





Demon said:


> I love when someone proves themselves wrong in the very next post they write.


&#128077;&#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Or you go through your verification process on camera


pass. no camera. I"ll ask if over 18 and that is it. No where does it say I must check for ID; I don't work in a bar or a liquor store.This is uber's issue to deal with.


----------



## 03qsz06 (Aug 3, 2017)

If they look under 18 I ask them, how old are you, if they say they are under 18, I tell them that I can't take them. If they say 18 or older, I take them. I do not ask for ID. If under 18, if they don't cancel, I move away from them wait my 5 minutes and cancel as a no show. Then I go to the ride and report them to uber for being under age. If they cancel, I move on and then report them to uber. I did one yesterday and they accidentally sent me the email they send to under age riders.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> pass. no camera. I"ll ask if over 18 and that is it. No where does it say I must check for ID; I don't work in a bar or a liquor store.This is uber's issue to deal with.


Wrong.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

03qsz06 said:


> If under 18, if they don't cancel, I move away from them wait my 5 minutes and cancel as a no show. Then I go to the ride and report them to uber for being under age.


How do you know the age of a no show?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Wrong.


U do u. I'll do me. Move on.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Justice123 said:


> You are still mixing and missing the point.
> Taking a drunk may be optional.
> Taking a unaccompanied minor is not allowed and may be illegal.


and yet most Uber drivers do it.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I figure one of these slow news days local media will run a hidden camera sting wherein they set up RS drivers with unaccompanied minors, toddlers w/o child seats, etc.

You can bet the U/L will fall all over themselves deactivating the offending drivers



SHalester said:


> pass. no camera. I"ll ask if over 18 and that is it. No where does it say I must check for ID; I don't work in a bar or a liquor store.This is uber's issue to deal with.


Incorrect - we are obligated to not transport unaccompanied minors. There is no grey area there - if a 16 YOA states they are 18 YOA and you give the ride, you have still transported an unaccompanied minor - case closed.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> and yet most Uber drivers do it.


Also many parents let their kids use the app to go and from school. It happened to me. Now I refuse to take them. I had a parent yell at over the phone. I blame Uber and parents.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Incorrect - we are obligated to not transport unaccompanied minors


Not sure what you are reading. UM is against TOS only. However, Uber is responsible for the 'account' that did the requesting. How often has Uber deactivated an account when a driver actually takes the time to report an attempted UM?
Does the TOS say I must check any ID when I 'think' somebody is under 18? Show me.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

03qsz06 said:


> If they look under 18 I ask them, how old are you, if they say they are under 18, I tell them that I can't take them. If they say 18 or older, I take them. I do not ask for ID. If under 18, if they don't cancel, I move away from them wait my 5 minutes and cancel as a no show. Then I go to the ride and report them to uber for being under age. If they cancel, I move on and then report them to uber. I did one yesterday and they accidentally sent me the email they send to under age riders.
> View attachment 406551


I didn't know this existed. Glad to see there is some support on that issue.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> U do u. I'll do me. Move on.


This isn't just about you. What you're doing is screwing over other drivers.



SHalester said:


> Not sure what you are reading. UM is against TOS only. However, Uber is responsible for the 'account' that did the requesting. How often has Uber deactivated an account when a driver actually takes the time to report an attempted UM?
> Does the TOS say I must check any ID when I 'think' somebody is under 18? Show me.


Uber isn't responsible. Stop making stuff up. No one ever claimed that you MUST ask for ID. You just can't give rides to unaccompanied minors. If you know a better way of verifying age we'd all love to hear it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> This isn't just about you. What you're doing is screwing over other drivers.


I don't know which drivers are getting screwed here. Either you take the ride and get the fare or you shuffle and get $4 for sitting for five minutes. Sounds like a win/win to me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> . What you're doing is screwing over other drivers.


what exactly am I doing? For uber I've not had a UM, tho one time i did ask somebody if they were over 18. I do, however, have 'a' minor in my car every day. My 'other' RS is HopSkipDrive, which is ONLY minors to/from school or events. 
What I don't do is ask for ID. The one time I asked he was a HS senior and they can be 18, so we rolled. AND he was going from one HS to another HS; so big frakin deal (if he wasn't 18).

Uber is 100% responsible for the account holder. That assumes the driver takes the time to alert Uber. sheesh, next.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I don't know which drivers are getting screwed here. Either you take the ride and get the fare or you shuffle and get $4 for sitting for five minutes. Sounds like a win/win to me.


Some drivers want to make more than $4. No driver likes it when Uber cuts into the driver's pocket to cover the payout for a lawsuit because a driver picked up an unaccompanied minor and something went wrong.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> nope. Just against TOS.


Depends on where you are. Illegal in CA..


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Why turn down a lucrative ride? Why not just do it?


Stupidest question...ever.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Stupidest question...ever.


Haha


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> . Illegal in CA..


Show me?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Some drivers want to make more than $4. No driver likes it when Uber cuts into the driver's pocket to cover the payout for a lawsuit because a driver picked up an unaccompanied minor and something went wrong.


Do you have any evidence at all that picking up a UM is more likely to end in a lawsuit than picking up any other Tom, Dick or Harry? I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Do you have any evidence at all that picking up a UM is more likely to end in a lawsuit than picking up any other Tom, Dick or Harry? I won't hold my breath.


Nope I got none... But please send us video of the trial when the litigation begins...I'd love to know what toys you lose in the settlement..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I think in most cases the parents know what is going on. And they the only ones who have standing to file “charges”. But, it ain’t illegal, so hard stop.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

03qsz06 said:


> If they look under 18 I ask them, how old are you, if they say they are under 18, I tell them that I can't take them. If they say 18 or older, I take them. I do not ask for ID. If under 18, if they don't cancel, I move away from them wait my 5 minutes and cancel as a no show. Then I go to the ride and report them to uber for being under age. If they cancel, I move on and then report them to uber. I did one yesterday and they accidentally sent me the email they send to under age riders.
> View attachment 406551


Actually, there's a spot where after 5 minutes, instead of saying they were a no show you can say minor and still get the cancellation fee. I've used it.



SHalester said:


> Show me?


The TOS you agreed too in California has the PUC section in it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Do you have any evidence at all that picking up a UM is more likely to end in a lawsuit than picking up any other Tom, Dick or Harry? I won't hold my breath.


Don't recall saying it would.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> The TOS you agreed too in California has the PUC section in it.


TOS is not law as I've stated over and over. Nor is it illegal to have a minor in your car; that also said over and over. PUC merely says a TNC must have as it business model provides rides to minors aka HopSkipDrive and others. 
There is no 'suit' that a 3rd party could make. Parents the ONLY ones who have standing to file 'charges' and i'll bet 99.99% of the parents know exactly what is going on with 'their' children.
This is not a legal debate. Simply a TOS violation, which happens every single day a bunch of times. We've seen when a driver actually takes the time to complain that Uber will investigate and ask for proof of over 18 and remove from platform if no such proof is provided. That's the end.

Although I'm a HopSkipDrive driver and am 'trustlined' with Calif I only take minors via HSD.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Actually, there's a spot where after 5 minutes, instead of saying they were a no show you can say minor and still get the cancellation fee. I've used it.
> 
> 
> The TOS you agreed too in California has the PUC section in it.


I'm No showing everything.... Then it's their word against mine... And I NEVER EVEN SAW THEM...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And I NEVER EVEN SAW THEM...


methinks once they saw you, they would back away....slowly....maybe even run and scream. Help Help Help!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> methinks once they saw you, they would back away....slowly....maybe even run and scream. Help Help Help!


As long as they run from the pin while the counter clicks down... It's all good...run little boy run....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> TOS is not law as I've stated over and over. Nor is it illegal to have a minor in your car; that also said over and over. PUC merely says a TNC must have as it business model provides rides to minors aka HopSkipDrive and others.
> There is no 'suit' that a 3rd party could make. Parents the ONLY ones who have standing to file 'charges' and i'll bet 99.99% of the parents know exactly what is going on with 'their' children.
> This is not a legal debate. Simply a TOS violation, which happens every single day a bunch of times. We've seen when a driver actually takes the time to complain that Uber will investigate and ask for proof of over 18 and remove from platform if no such proof is provided. That's the end.
> 
> Although I'm a HopSkipDrive driver and am 'trustlined' with Calif I only take minors via HSD.


No one said TOS is law. What was said was the TOS includes the CPUC law. 
https://www.cpuc.ca.gov/uploadedFil...anies/Assigned Commissioner Ruling 052316.pdf


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> No one said TOS is law.


um, er, ah the word 'legal' is all over the UM threads. As well as 'law suits' etc. Only one party has standing and that would be the parents and THEY are, most likely, the culprits to begin with. They just don't want to pay a RS service like HopSkipDrive, which is way more expensive than U/L is. (pays drivers more too). 
Simply put it violates the TOS of U/L and that is it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah the word 'legal' is all over the UM threads. As well as 'law suits' etc. Only one party has standing and that would be the parents and THEY are, most likely, the culprits to begin with. They just don't want to pay a RS service like HopSkipDrive, which is way more expensive than U/L is. (pays drivers more too).
> Simply put it violates the TOS of U/L and that is it.


That's simply wrong. Cites have been provided that show it is prohibited by California law.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> Had one yesterday. 10 year old boy comes out by himself. I told him no, and drove off. Mom cancels and I get the fee, and then immediately get the same trip request, which I decline.


I keep accepting.



LADryver said:


> Its our faults when we do not simply follow the process. I mean the reason for canceling is on the list, and Uber may send some feedback to the account owner. Maybe they would disable the account if it the kid's. But what do most do? Turn it into a soft shoe shuffle to get a fee, because this is the United States of I Have To Get Paid. If you just tell Uber in the app, we know that we did the right thing and it isnt Uber flaking, and Uber might flake anyway, but that is no excuse for flaking yourself. Dont be the flake. Press the link that says Unnacompanied minor. It begins with one.


I do. After 5 minutes. I get paid that way.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> Do you have any evidence at all that picking up a UM is more likely to end in a lawsuit than picking up any other Tom, Dick or Harry? I won't hold my breath.


You are comparing apples and oranges

1- Without any lawsuits - you should not take minors by themselves. If you do, you are already in violation of a rule.
2- if there is a lawsuit, it better be not claimed by the minor against you, as you are more likely to lose / get convicted, even if you are innocent



Coachman said:


> Do you have any evidence at all that picking up a UM is more likely to end in a lawsuit than picking up any other Tom, Dick or Harry? I won't hold my breath.


[USER=28502]
@Coachman: In my view, based on your above judgment - you are likely to break the rules / ignore laws when they do not make sense according to you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Justice123 said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges
> 
> 1- Without any lawsuits - you should not take minors by themselves. If you do, you are already in violation of a rule.
> 2- if there is a lawsuit, it better be not claimed by the minor against you, as you are more likely to lose / get convicted, even if you are innocent
> ...


I think you mean Coachman and I'd agree with you.



Justice123 said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges
> 
> 1- Without any lawsuits - you should not take minors by themselves. If you do, you are already in violation of a rule.
> 2- if there is a lawsuit, it better be not claimed by the minor against you, as you are more likely to lose / get convicted, even if you are innocent
> ...


I think you mean Coachman and I'd agree with you.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Demon said:


> I think you mean Coachman and I'd agree with you.
> 
> 
> I think you mean Coachman and I'd agree with you.


Sorry, yes @Coachman


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Justice123 said:


> @Coachman[/USER]: In my view, based on your above judgment - you are likely to break the rules / ignore laws when they do not make sense according to you.


It's not that the rule doesn't make sense to me. I understand that this is a decision that's been made by Uber's lawyers to minimize liability. On the other hand, there is virtually no enforcement of this rule. In fact, if you aren't a member of this board there's a very good chance you don't even know about the rule. In the 4+ years I've been driving I've had exactly one notification in the app about unaccompanied minors.

On the other hand, I arrive at a pickup and there's a person there who has requested a ride. As far as I know they only want a ride home. That's it. I just don't mind giving them that ride they need. And I don't ask how old they are. The fact is these teens get rides all the time. If I don't do it the next driver will. Why piss him off and steal $5 from him? I just give him the ride and everybody's happy. And what does Uber do? They take the money.

By the way I'm strictly talking about teenagers here. These are probably 17 y/os or 16 y/os. They're expected to have some level of responsibility. Obviously if I had a younger kid try to take a ride that would be a different story.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Cites have been provided that show it is prohibited by California law


show me and explain how HopSkipDrive exists and began in Calif.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I had a 17 YOA this AM, wanted to go to high school, which would have been a short tedious ride. Instead, a portrait of Abe Lincoln appeared in my earnings and I moved on.

If all involved (U/L and my rideshare insurance rider) are on board with 16 or 17 YOA, then let them all make it so.

My understanding is that the underlying problem is that the cheap crappy U/L "Checkr" background check does not meet standards set by states for adults who care for children...and guess what, boys and girls, when we load an unaccompanied minor, we become caregivers - responsible for that child like a day care staffer, teacher, athletic coach, etc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> we become caregivers


yeah, I have a very orange t-shirt I must wear for HopSkipDrive; big white letters on back : CAREGIVER DRIVER

Uber could fix the problem by offering another ride service level and only drivers who go through a fingerprinting, DOJ, FBI, sex offender etc list check could take those rides. In calif I'm even 'trustlined'. Not sure if other states have that. Charge more for the service and all would be happy. 
Reason parents don't use HopSkipDrive, (wait for it) is it is way more expansive. The minimum for drivers is $16 for maybe 15 minute ride.....


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> No one said TOS is law. What was said was the TOS includes the CPUC law.
> https://www.cpuc.ca.gov/uploadedFil...anies/Assigned Commissioner Ruling 052316.pdf


Different in Illinois.
If we pick up a minor Uber can screw us.
If we don't pick up a minor the state can screw us


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I think Uber tinkered with something like that in limited markets but it didn't catch on.

My guess is that Uber would have to set up a much better rider / driver support call center than Rohit reading scripted answers from Phillipindia to handle issues arising from child rides...that's simply not in Uber's DNA.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> If we don't pick up a minor the state can screw us


it's simple it is a violation of TOS only. AND only if somebody complains. Period.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> Different in Illinois.
> If we pick up a minor Uber can screw us.
> If we don't pick up a minor the state can screw us


I'm not buying it - that statute is CERTAINLY not intended to force TNC drivers to transport unaccompanied minors...totally out of context.



SHalester said:


> it's simple it is a violation of TOS only. AND only if somebody complains. Period.


It likely varies state by state...not as simple as that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> not as simple as that.


oh it is. TOS might vary, but it states no under 18 or else in every state. Show me a state that pulls over a car with a minor and i'll agree with you. :thumbup: oh, pulls over for the sole reason there is a minor in the car I should say.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

SHalester said:


> it's simple it is a violation of TOS only. AND only if somebody complains. Period.


True. But if a minor makes an issue of it who will Uber support?

Also, can a company's TOS over ride a law? Hopefully there is a lawyer you can give their legal opinion.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> But if a minor makes an issue of it who will Uber support


Haven't seen one note here posted that has even hinted that has happened. If a minor is using their parent's account to request a ride, pretty sure they aren't going to make an issue if a driver actually completes the trip.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Nope - not thinking of getting pulled over but rather if something goes sideways with the ride - what if the Payrent wants the kid straight home but the kid gets you to drop them off at a friend's house...seems harmless until the Payrent gripes to U/L that driver didn't do job...in other words driver surrogate caregiver didn't bring child where parent expected...then the parent tells U/L how old the kid is...instant deactivation

Or, another scenario...lllooonngg stop - some of us, including me, routinely end a ride if a stop goes too long. But what if a driver abandons a minor for dawdling at a store and then the kid goes missing?

Do you really want to be the last adult that set eyes on a missing child and having to explain your early ride end policy cuz it only pays nine cents per minute to an evening news reporter who sticks a mic in your face?

High school teens are often mischievious - they'll concoct ways to screw a driver to one up their friends.

There are simply way too many things that can go wrong while transporting an unaccompanied minor...just don't do it. Note account name and time / place of cancellation and call it in to safety line, every time.

If we hold the line on this, it both protects our accounts and lays groundwork for higher paying apps such as hopskipdrive to gain a foothold.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> show me and explain how HopSkipDrive exists and began in Calif.


We're not talking about HopSkipDrive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> We're not talking about HopSkipDrive


sure we are, I bring it up all the time. Still waiting on that legal answer, tho. BTW, this is a RS forum; not exclusive to Uber. Just saying something a 'well known member' should know.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> sure we are, I bring it up all the time. Still waiting on that legal answer, tho. BTW, this is a RS forum; not exclusive to Uber. Just saying something a 'well known member' should know.


We aren't. You're the only one. You've been given cites to the law. If you want to know more about HopSkipJump do some research on them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> We aren't. You're the only one.


We are because I brought it up and no, no legal verbiage has been supplied. It is a violation of TOS only. Why would I research them when I'm a driver for them already, kinda the reason I can bring them up. 
Next.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Haven't seen one note here posted that has even hinted that has happened. If a minor is using their parent's account to request a ride, pretty sure they aren't going to make an issue if a driver actually completes the trip.


Um, are you serious or just trolling with this statement?

As someone with a very non threatening appearance to parents, I receive FAR more requests for unaccompanied minors than the average driver. And I assure you, I can give multiple examples of personal experiences that will shut down every argument you're making, which seem to be primarily based on ignorance.

Serious question for you: Let's say a minor - a mature looking 14 year old - orders a ride a few miles away. Let's say you live somewhere like the DC area and those few miles are from Arlington to Union Station.

Now imagine if this kid was actually a runaway and had used his parents' account without their knowledge or permission to get to the train station.

Does the fact that it was a short ride or a "responsible" looking minor change the fact that you knowingly transported a missing child across state lines?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Does the fact that it was a short ride or a "responsible" looking minor change the fact that you knowingly transported a missing child across state lines?


huh? You are introducing variables not present. MOST school pu requests are kids using their parents account or worse their own because they have a credit card. In the former parents know; hence all the notes here where the parent is called and acknowledges; the latter is against the TOS as well. Neither break a 'law'. The simple statement having a UM in you car is illegal is false and misleading. 
As shown in this forum once Uber is notified (not 100%) they investigate. The problem is many drivers just do the ride anyway, hence the kids requesting rides every day. 
We are not talking crossing state lines or kidnapping. Clear as mud now?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> True. But if a minor makes an issue of it who will Uber support?
> 
> Also, can a company's TOS over ride a law? Hopefully there is a lawyer you can give their legal opinion.


What law says you have to take unaccompanied minors?


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Aside from the usual A$$hole comments, it does raise a question.
1. If it's a ride you don't care about, question, let it time out, take the fee & report it.
2. Let's say IF it's a ride you want, you see someone who looks underage, you ask,"Are you 18? I can't drive you if you aren't."
I'm guessing the answer so the ride goes off with no problem.

IF there's a problem - does anyone have a REAL LIFE experience ?? - 
what IS worst case scenario - an at fault accident & under age pax is injured or killed?

In that case, you throw U/L & the account holder under the bus.
I'm sure I would sue them due to MY damages suffered taking an unauthorized request.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Refer to the excerpt from Illinois law I posted


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> Um, are you serious or just trolling with this statement?
> 
> As someone with a very non threatening appearance to parents, I receive FAR more requests for unaccompanied minors than the average driver. And I assure you, I can give multiple examples of personal experiences that will shut down every argument you're making, which seem to be primarily based on ignorance.
> 
> ...


The wild scenarios you people make up involving minors is fascinating. You can make up crazy scenarios with any passenger. The passenger might be carrying several kilos of heroine and you'll be arrested as a drug mule. One of the passengers might be on his way to blow up a building and you'll be charged with conspiracy. Your passenger might be a serial killer and you're the next victim. It's all fantasy and these nightmare scenarios dreamed up about minors are ridiculous.



Ttown Driver said:


> I'm sure I would sue them due to MY damages suffered taking an unauthorized request.


You can't sue. Uber drivers are powerless victims. The world is out to get us.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> huh? You are introducing variables not present. MOST school pu requests are kids using their parents account or worse their own because they have a credit card. In the former parents know; hence all the notes here where the parent is called and acknowledges; the latter is against the TOS as well. Neither break a 'law'. The simple statement having a UM in you car is illegal is false and misleading.
> As shown in this forum once Uber is notified (not 100%) they investigate. The problem is many drivers just do the ride anyway, hence the kids requesting rides every day.
> We are not talking crossing state lines or kidnapping. Clear as mud now?


I don't have a dog in this fight - I don't transport anyone I believe to be a minor, and I trust my own judgement to determine that - however, ashlee2004 actually brings up a valid point. There are places in America where people live and work and play and where state/federal boundaries abut. Therefore, it is quite plausible to transport a minor over a state line.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight - I don't transport anyone I believe to be a minor, and I trust my own judgement to determine that - however, ashlee2004 actually brings up a valid point. There are places in America where people live and work and play and where state/federal boundaries abut. Therefore, it is quite plausible to transport a minor over a state line.


Under 18 U.S.C. § 2423, transporting a minor across state lines is a crime when done with the purpose to engage in illegal sex or child pornography: (a) Transportation with intent to engage in criminal sexual activity.

Transporting a minor across a state line in your Uber to take him to his friend's house or the bus station is not a crime and no rideshare driver is ever going to be charged with that crime.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> , it is quite plausible to transport a minor over a state line


that, by itself, if only variable, still wouldn't be 'illegal'. Specially in an area of a state that has boundaries with other state(s). Imagine school field trips. Imagine a child bringing friends and parent is driving? Poor Highway Patrol officers' heads would explode.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)




----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that, by itself, if only variable, still wouldn't be 'illegal'. Specially in an area of a state that has boundaries with other state(s). Imagine school field trips. Imagine a child bringing friends and parent is driving? Poor Highway Patrol officers' heads would explode.


This is true too, however, I would not want to place myself anywhere near the vicinity of even just an accusation of impropriety involving a child, notwithstanding HP officer head explosions. Just being accused, true or not can be disastrous to ones reputation.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> This is true too


In reality what stops you is TOS.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Refer to the excerpt from Illinois law I posted


Age discrimination laws don't apply to minors in ANY state, unless mentioned specifically. Minors cannot legally enter into business contracts anywhere in this country. Agreeing to a payment for a service and paying for it via credit or debit card is a business contract.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Age discrimination laws don't apply to minors in ANY state, unless mentioned specifically. Minors cannot legally enter into business contracts anywhere in this country. Agreeing to a payment for a service and paying for it via credit or debit card is a business contract.


Then why are there laws against minors buying alcohol or tobacco?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Then why are there laws against minors buying alcohol or tobacco?


Your argument agrees with mine. Read what I wrote again.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Your argument agrees with mine. Read what I wrote again.


No it doesn't. Buying alcohol or tobacco is a business contract.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> No it doesn't. Buying alcohol or tobacco is a business contract.


And they can't do it.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> And they can't do it.


Correct. There are laws specifically saying so. Except for perhaps California no state specifically bans unaccompanied minors from using ride share


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

mikes424 said:


> Different in Illinois.
> If we pick up a minor Uber can screw us.
> If we don't pick up a minor the state can screw us


Better be on the safe side and refuse to take the minor!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Justice123 said:


> Better be on the safe side and refuse to take the minor!


That I agree with.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I had a chick in a hotel try and drop a maybe 7 year old in my car. She says “but I need to get him to school, I can’t leave here I have a baby”. Told her straight up, you’re trying to make your problem, my problem. Out. Turned that kid out and cancelled, no regret.

No blowback 

If it’s a drunk chick at 1 am out of hand, I’ll have human decency. Kid won’t hurt if he misses a day of school. 

Theres a difference


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Correct. There are laws specifically saying so. Except for perhaps California no state specifically bans unaccompanied minors from using ride share


But your argument was that refusing to take them violates Illinois state law. I pointed out that it doesn't, and explained why.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've had exactly one notification in the app about unaccompanied minors.


I haven't had any! But I have received a shit ton about service animals! Which I rarely pick up. But constantly get requests from minor children. Nice priorities Uber!

You 18? Yep. Let's go!


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> It's not that the rule doesn't make sense to me. I understand that this is a decision that's been made by Uber's lawyers to minimize liability. On the other hand, there is virtually no enforcement of this rule. In fact, if you aren't a member of this board there's a very good chance you don't even know about the rule. In the 4+ years I've been driving I've had exactly one notification in the app about unaccompanied minors.
> 
> On the other hand, I arrive at a pickup and there's a person there who has requested a ride. As far as I know they only want a ride home. That's it. I just don't mind giving them that ride they need. And I don't ask how old they are. The fact is these teens get rides all the time. If I don't do it the next driver will. Why piss him off and steal $5 from him? I just give him the ride and everybody's happy. And what does Uber do? They take the money.
> 
> By the way I'm strictly talking about teenagers here. These are probably 17 y/os or 16 y/os. They're expected to have some level of responsibility. Obviously if I had a younger kid try to take a ride that would be a different story.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-family-blames-uber-daughter-suicide.amp


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Justice123 said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-family-blames-uber-daughter-suicide.amp


So you can point to one case out of hundreds of thousands, perhaps millions of rides. What does that mean to you?


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> The wild scenarios you people make up involving minors is fascinating. You can make up crazy scenarios with any passenger. The passenger might be carrying several kilos of heroine and you'll be arrested as a drug mule. One of the passengers might be on his way to blow up a building and you'll be charged with conspiracy. Your passenger might be a serial killer and you're the next victim. It's all fantasy and these nightmare scenarios dreamed up about minors are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> You can't sue. Uber drivers are powerless victims. The world is out to get us.


Coachman, thank you for that helpful insight. Your intellect is staggering.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

This morning I got a ping. Supposed to be 15 miles 20 minutes ride. Got there and saw a kid around 16. Asked him his age and he said 18. Asked for id, and he gave the “I forgot” answer. He pretended to go up and get it. 10 seconds later rider cancelled. For some reason I always feel bad for canceling or checking their age. On the other hand, I enjoyed collecting cancellation fee from riders whom made me wait


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ttown Driver said:


> Coachman, thank you for that helpful insight. Your intellect is staggering.
> View attachment 411188


I've been on this board for four and a half years. I've seen a lot of idiots come and go.


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

Coachman said:


> So you can point to one case out of hundreds of thousands, perhaps millions of rides. What does that mean to you?


Note, also, that in these cases the parents are going after Uber, which is where the money is. Not the near-broke driver.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

I booted


MasterAbsher said:


> Had a 15 year old hood rat female call me a @@@@ing idiot because I wouldn't take her but other Uber drivers do.


I booted my first pax today. The house number across from high school. I'm sitting in driveway and recieve message...I'm in front of the school.. I back out onto a busy rd and slide around to the school. I sit with timer about to run out...she opens the door with attitude and hops in.
Your name is? 
Tanisha 
You put the address across the street.
No I didnt. 
How old are you?
18
Have any ID?
She is boiling.. slinging bags ...grunting noises 
And why you cant pull up in front of me? Cant you see me waving?
No mam I couldn't its pouring rain and tornado warnings. Appreciate that i accepted...
I looked at ID and swear it was fake but didn't want to escalate. She started talking on the phone yo mother about the blind uber driver and it went south real fast. 
I asked her to go ahead and exit my car and call another driver. I remained calm and took all the insults that followed. She exited and told m ed to cancel the tide because she wasnt paying for it.
I said okay...I'll cancel it.
Drove around the corner , cancelled and sent uber rude passenger. I added later minor and fake I'd. 
Gosh ...I felt relieved not to drive that 14 min drive. So far I recieved $4.75
Recieved uber email they will investigate the rider.
Have no clue what happens next. I felt relief &#129318;&#127996;‍♀


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> drove eight miles into the desert to pick up the little prick. Are you eighteen? He responds with a big-eyed Yes!, shaking his head in affirmation. Do you have ID? He opens his wallet, then says, oh, I don't have it with me! Mind you, we are right in front of his home. Cancel. He was watching me as I drove off, so I did not stop. Instead called Uber support. 30 minutes of hold later, "we have to escalate to our "special team"". Some days it's just not worth even getting in the car.


pro tip: use email for stuff like that.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Don't call PhillipIndia with those...Attempts to have an unacc. minor transported are a safety violation, so use the safety hotline to report those - hold times are very short and call takers much more professional. I average 1 per week. I always get the (obviously scripted) apology, cancellation fee if I didn't wait it out (I usually do for the additional pleasure of denying rider access to the next driver or forcing THEM to cancel)

The safety hotline folks (claim) to unpair you with that rider in future, another side benefit. In theory, safety hotline folks should have access to name of driver that (of course) gave the ride after my cancel, and warn them about unacc minors...but I'm less confident that occurs...


----------



## Shawnamamma (Sep 18, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Next time, call Uber "critical safety line" directly - little or no hold time
> 
> Wait the 5, get the fee call it in. I do it every time for unacc minors and child seat fails.


For me personally I wait collect and move on with my day I don't call it In , that seems like a huge waste of time , if I have a rider and along the way find out they are underage I just rate them low and move in with my day calling it in to me is a waste of time!



Dekero said:


> Where u messed up was thinking UBER gave a shyt. Don't waste your time calling them for anything... Less contact the better and NO CONTACT IS BEST


I agree 178%


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Several additional benefits of calling it in:
1) Get out in front of possible false accusation - I have been accused of being "racist" for refusal to transport unacc minors or child w/o seat.
2) (Only if you care about CR) - Lyft call taker adjusts your stats
3) Request no future rematch with the problem rider / child

That said, most of my calls are to L not U. While I favor U for better riders / income, L does a much better job with driver support.


----------

